# Fuzzy/Blurry POST and BIOS



## Gil. (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi. I built my system about 3 weeks ago, so all the components should be relatively new. The problem today was that when I went to boot up my computer, the POST and BIOS were fuzzy. There are lines running across the screen, but everything is still readable. Once I reach windows however, there are no problems at all with the display. Is this a problem with the bios, video card, or monitor? or something else entirely?

Thanks for the help!

*System Info*
Mobo: ASUS M5A97
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 830 2.8Ghz
PSU: Corsair CX600 600W
Graphics: XFX Radeon HD 6770 1Gb
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit
Mem: Kingston 4gb RAM


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting problem, Gil. _I don't think this is a big problem._ This is probably a BIOS problem with handling SLI. In the olden days, we had this kind of problem as the mobo manufacturers scaled up to the new types of video platforms.

Usually, I'd ask my clients to wait it out and check the mobo manufacturers web site periodically for BIOS updates. And to install one only if the update specifically addressed the issue they were having with video.

I would ask if you have the monitor set on 'Auto' resolution?


----------



## Gil. (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes I think it's set to auto. I'm just really confused since it was fine all the other times I've booted my computer.

Edit: Okay. Now I've found an additional issue. I tried running a few games to see if they were affected too. I ran Skyrim in full resolution and high settings and everything was fine. When I tried Crysis on similar settings, I got the same fuzzy screen look only in fullscreen. In windowed mode, it was okay.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Huh. I didn't think about the fact that it was working fine and suddenly went bad. Kind of points to a PSU or GPU going bad. Do you have substitutes for either one of them? If so, try one at a time.

Unless you were doing something with the drivers. Like doing a driver upgrade. Then you might want to roll back the upgrade.


----------



## Gil. (Dec 30, 2011)

Not on hand. I'll borrow my friend's computer in a couple days to swap parts.

I haven't updated any drivers since I built the computer. 

How would a PSU affect the display?

Thanks for the help so far, btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

If there is a glitch in the PSU circuitry, or a component failing, since your GPU is such a power hog, and it requires up to 150W, with a minimum 500W PSU. Here's some info the GPU manufacturer provides about power requirements:

500 Watt or greater power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connectors recommended (600 Watt and four 6-pin connectors for AMD CrossFireX technology in dual mode)
Certified power supplies are recommended. Refer to AMD Certified Power Supplies for a list of Certified products


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

Have you monitored your GPU temps lately? I have also had issues where GPU's heat up and start to BSOD, fuzzy screens, and even smell. I have seen plenty of video cards work even after slightly melting some of the plastic parts on the video card but of course problems occur down the line.
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
I suggest as a precaution to download CPUID and run it while you play a game or just normal usage and post a screen shot after a couple hours of usage. This will show us voltage differences and temps.


----------

